# Shimano Long Sleeve Shirt



## Jim (Feb 17, 2009)

I was given this shirt for buying a rod at the fishing show and I completely forgot about it. *It is a brand new never worn size 2XL shirt.* I am in between sizes now and will not be wearing 2XL. It is a little wrinkly from being folded by me. :LOL2:

Pick a number from 1 to 500 and the closest gets to have it. Winner will be Chosen Sunday night Feb 22, 2009 at 8PM.

Front:






Back:





*And the Winner is Natetrack with 418 if I calculated correctly!*


----------



## redbug (Feb 17, 2009)

i'll try 341


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 17, 2009)

I pretty much know the winning number, but I haven't grown into a XXL yet, so I'll pass and let someone else win it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 17, 2009)

Just my size. :wink: 

238


----------



## Bubba (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm gonna go with 113 [-o<


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 17, 2009)

126


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 17, 2009)

114


----------



## minicuda (Feb 18, 2009)

375.5


----------



## ilinimud (Feb 18, 2009)

Wont fit me, so i will sit out. Good luck to everyone else though!


----------



## USSWormy (Feb 18, 2009)

174 please.....


----------



## old_boat_new_smile (Feb 18, 2009)

078
P


----------



## Brine (Feb 18, 2009)

498


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 18, 2009)

217


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 18, 2009)

150 please. it doesnt have no jim funk on it does it?? :mrgreen:


----------



## natetrack (Feb 18, 2009)

418


----------



## G3_Guy (Feb 18, 2009)

187... 

Should fit my dad.


----------



## shadow (Feb 18, 2009)

107 if im elgible ,i love this site ,i just dont post a bunch ...open water is coming though


----------



## clarker2000 (Feb 18, 2009)

good old number 1.


----------



## Jim (Feb 18, 2009)

shadow said:


> 107 if im elgible ,i love this site ,i just dont post a bunch ...open water is coming though



This one is open to all! :beer:


----------



## twds (Feb 18, 2009)

how about 47


----------



## Nickk (Feb 18, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> I pretty much know the winning number, but I haven't grown into a XXL yet, so I'll pass and let someone else win it :lol: :lol:



me too, sweet shirt though!


----------



## ejones1961 (Feb 19, 2009)

462


----------



## Codeman (Feb 19, 2009)

96


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 19, 2009)

274 please.


----------



## bcritch (Feb 19, 2009)

301 please


----------



## pikepirates (Feb 20, 2009)

122


----------



## lswoody (Feb 21, 2009)

433 is gonna win it!!!!!


----------



## erau618 (Feb 21, 2009)

26


----------



## Popeye (Feb 22, 2009)

59


----------



## kemical (Feb 22, 2009)

is it too late,, ill pick 125


----------



## BassNBob (Feb 22, 2009)

How about 293


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2009)

*Winner announced!*

Congrats Natetrack! I will send out the shirt this week! :beer:

First post updated!


----------



## Popeye (Feb 22, 2009)

Congratulations Natetrack. I see that I actually entered too late anyhow. I keep forgettting Jim is in the Eastern Time zone and I'm in Central


----------



## natetrack (Feb 23, 2009)

Pretty soon I might quit my job and just enter Jim's contests for a living.  
Thanks a lot Jim.


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 23, 2009)

=D> .Congrats.


----------

